# Feral cat losing fur



## Rykea

Hi,
I've been feeding this feral cat everyday...for about a few months now. Over the last week I notice her fur's getting worse by the day. Now it's really bad...getting really patchy. And it seems to be spreading..started at the neck and now it's on her back too.
Anything I can do? I've been giving her Phexin in her milk. The vet said it would cure up any infections. But what if it's not an infection but something else?
Pls help! Thx a lot!


----------



## Feral Fan

It is probably parasite related. The best thing that you can do is to get her to the vet. You could probably borrow a trap (humane trap) from a rescue group or society. A vet or rescue group might even help you with the bills for her treatment. I am thinking that it sounds like ring worm, but that would be hard to tell without seeing the kitty. Ring worm is treatable though! Maybe ask your vet about that, as ringworm is not an infection it would not be taken care of by the medicine.


----------



## Rykea

I'll get working on this straight away...borrowing a trap won't be very difficult (but trapping her might be!) It does sound a lot like ringworm. If it isn't treated could the situation become very grave? 
Thx for your help.


----------



## KrisB

It is prolly way off but... My eldest cat started to get patches. She would chew off all the fur on her legs & belly.
We discovered she has hyper thyroid and she prolly chewed it all off because she was uncomfortable until we got her the medication she needed. Her fur is back to gorgeous again. 

So any luck with kitty?


----------

